# Lil Kahuna 10/9-10/10 overnighter



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

With a last minute improvement in the forecast on Thursday we made a spur of the moment decision to head offshore and see if we find some tuna. Left OB around 3PM and headed for the Marlin Rig. We stoped around the 250 rigs to make some bait.Made it to the Marlin just around sunset. Live baited, chunked, jigged...nothing. Sea Spray showed up made a few passes and quickly left. We marked nothing on bottom machine and decided to leave as it was dead. Next headed to the Beer Can where we actually marked fish on the machine. Managed a few blackfin but no yellows. Sharks showed up in force and made fishing miserable. Headed to Petronius and the blackfins were thick. Could've caught blackfin till your arms fell off. To my suprise sharks were'nt a problem, but still no yellows. By this time it was 11:30PM and we were tired. Headed just off Petronius to drift for some swords.

Got a few miles away from P-town and put out the baits. Actually put out the first squid and while I was bent over rigging the second rod the first rod I just put out makes a wicked jerk which grabs our attention. Next we see a sword jump clear out of the water with the LP light dangling. We try take up the slack but it seems the sword got tangled in the main line which broke. Put out the other rod which I was rigging and ten minutes later bam another fish on and swords a leaping. Hook pulled. The next four hours we saw steady action. Ended up catching four swords out of seven. Just about every sword hooked jumped. It was wild. We were tired and would try after setting our baits to relax and just as my eyelids would close I'd hear a splash and would jump to check the rods. Two of the swords would have measured but we decided to let em go. The other two were just pups. We did hook a nice fish on a live hardtail. I would have liked to seen that one. Also the first seemed decent but perception always tells you fished that are losts are monsters. Here's a short video oftheswords caught. 






The sun finally came up and we didn't get a lick of sleep thanks to the non-stop sword action. Awesome. Put the trolling spread out and made a few laps around p-town. Nothing.Water was absolutely beautiful. Trolled north to the 100 fathom and followed it east. Around the steps we pick up a 30lb wahoo. 










Headed in around noon. Marlin, beer can, p-town all in great blue water. Just off p-town water was full of squid and flyers. Sword action off the hook. Water along the 100-fathom at the steps and west was blue and scattered flyers. No lines. Just some widely scattered grass. 

Keith, Lil Kahuna


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Good Job on the Swords .


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

Sound like a pretty solid trip congrats on all the sword action.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like you guy's had a awesome time there Keith. You know it's a good night of fishing when you stay up all night cause the reels won't let ya sleep!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

All the swords were caught oncircle hooks with squid (3) and N. mackerel (1). All the fish were released alive and kicking. The one in the vid never took drag and was billed in less than a minute. He was lassoed around the bill and did not like to be picked out of the water. The third fish (40#)had the angler strapped in the harness for ten minutes before we were able to grab the bill. That was fun, we kept thing we would get a shot at a large one. The seemed to be in packs we had a couple of doubles and constant action. As keith said the large hardtail got hammered pulled drag for a couple of runs and came unbuttoned.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

great job. Yeah I've noticed we get a lot more strikes on live baits but don't get as high of a hook up ratio as we do on dead baits.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Four for Seven!! :bowdown Great trip guys. I can't wait to get out there again. 

Jeff


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

4 for 7? haha what an asskicking yall gave em'. nice job keith. come see me at the restaurant some weekend and say hey; it's been awhile. bring that bald guy with you....


----------

